# Wing Chun in Houston?



## WalkingthePath13578 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello all, I have a friend who is moving to Houton, Tx after the first of the year and he's looking to take up Wing Chun. Does anyone know of some good schools?

thankx in advance.


Your brother in the Arts,
Phyl Parsons
Raleigh, NC


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 19, 2004)

WalkingthePath13578 said:
			
		

> Hello all, I have a friend who is moving to Houton, Tx after the first of the year and he's looking to take up Wing Chun. Does anyone know of some good schools?
> 
> thankx in advance.
> 
> ...


 

*American Wing Tsun*
Tel: (713) 526-1342
Contact: Alex Wallenwein
Notes: affiliated with AWTO 


*Chu's Kung Fu*
5301-C Bissonet, Houston, TX 77401
Tel: (713) 218-8558
Email: ckilgore@pdq.net

*Houston Wing Chun Association*
Tel: (713) 867-7934
Email: hanson@gauss.cl.uh.edu
Contact: Stephen Hanson
Notes: affiliated with Leung Sheung Family 


*Houston WingTsun*
747 North Shepherd (held at Discover Gymnastics), Houston, TX 77007
Tel: 713.476.9198
Email: houston@austinwt.com
Web: www.houstonwt.com
Contact: Sifu Jeff Webb (4th level technician) and Glen Fichardt (1st level techncian)
Notes: Houston WingTsun is a part of the Austin WingTsun Academy and an affiliate of GGM Leung Ting's International WingTsun Association. Sihing Glen Fichardt teaches group and private lessons. Sifu Jeff Webb regularly visits to conduct seminars, small group training, and advanced instruction. Visit our website for class times and directions to the school.
Update: 15jan03 


*Shadowhand Wing Chun Kung Fu School*
Email: shadowhandwckf@aol.com
Web: www.shadowhandwingchun.com
Contact: Dustan Carroll
Notes: lineage: Yip Man - Duncan S.H. Leung - Doc Savage.
Update: 21mar04


----------



## WalkingthePath13578 (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for the info.

it is appreciated.



your brother in the arts,
Phyl Parsons


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 22, 2004)

no problem, its what the site is here for.


----------



## Flash25 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would recomend checking out the school of Jeff Webb. He is a personal friend of mine and one of the best WT instructors in North America.


----------

